# "GOOSSENS SPECIAL" Track bike - coming soon



## corbettclassics (Mar 17, 2022)

*Coming soon - "Goossens Special"* ( most likely being restored in original colors )

Cutouts in red - top tube and down tube in spears with red lining. Seat tube has red lining as well.  Chain stay also in red spear lining.

Used the wheels from my other Goossens to take this photo as the wheel set not built yet.


----------



## alexander55 (Apr 23, 2022)

Awesome! Look forward to seeing and hearing more. Congratulations.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 23, 2022)

alexander55 said:


> Awesome! Look forward to seeing and hearing more. Congratulations.



Thanks Ron.

I've been having a hard time deciding what to do with this one. I do want to go back to original but ......  I tweaked the photo so not to be able to see the original details on it.

Basically it's all black, front end in gold with the spears in gold going back about 8 inches.  Spears are outlined in red and also red spear lines on the chain stays but only lines ( no gold )

Inside the front head tube cutouts are in a deep red so in the end it would look pretty amazing.  I prefer the solid colors like my other one though. 

All decals are made and ready to go so I just need to decide on the color if I change it.  

Basically its nearly identical to this original GOOSSENS in white with red spears - just think different colors ->


----------



## alexander55 (Apr 23, 2022)

That’s just awesome. Love the white one too. Have fun decide if what to do with the black one!

I’m just fascinated by Goossens and have been a little frustrated not to be able to find out a whole lot about him. Even searched around quite a bit for him on ancestry.com without coming up with much.

Obviously have numerous clippings of his 6-day race results but not much more than that. Always excited to see another of his bikes and thrilled to have one in my collection. Thanks again.


----------



## juvela (Apr 24, 2022)

-----

ran across some additional images of the white example posted above -



































the Goossens shop was directly across the street from Oscar's

-----


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 25, 2022)

Yes I have all those photos as well.  Great looking bike for a garage sale score if I remember correctly.

I do have photos of some other Goossens and been tracking them down.


----------

